# Why I chose the IKCA



## thesensei (May 1, 2005)

First of all, this is not meant to argue whether or not video training/testing, or the IKCA in particular, is a viable training method.  If you want answers to that question, there are plenty of other threads discussing the issue.  This is simply to explain my journey, and reason.  Other IKCA'ers - join in!  It may help others who are wondering about which direction to go.

I began studying Chinese Kenpo - an older form in the Parker lineage.  I loved it!  It was great - especially when I compared what I was doing to friends who were in TKD McDojos!  I could see a big difference, and I had a great instructor.  Unfortunately, the time came when I moved, and was no longer able to keep up a regular training regimen with my instructor.  I did the long distance thing for a while, but with college, and paying my way through, I did not have the time or money to make the frequent weekend trips!  I began studying American Karate, while teaching for that school in several YMCA programs.  By the time that school went "under," and the instructor moved away, I had earned a black belt, but once again was without a teacher.  I began studying TKD in a local school.  The camaraderie was great, and I loved the school environment.  But, it wasn't Kenpo.  

Shortly after, I moved to California.  The birthplace of modern Kenpo!  However, although there are several great schools in the area (SF Bay), such as John Sepulveda's, there aren't any that are close enough to go regularly.  Also, my job schedule makes it very difficult for me to have time during the times that most adult classes take place!  

But, the IKCA...I have the opportunity to continue my Kenpo education.  I get feedback on what I am doing from people very close to the source.  I am able to be involved in a helpful organization.  Sure, I would like to study EPAK as it has evolved.  And one day soon, I'm sure I will.  But the IKCA will help me on that journey.  

Thank you to Mr. Sullivan and Mr. LeRoux for providing this opportunity for me, and others in similar circumstances.

Salute,
Jeremiah


----------



## The Kai (May 1, 2005)

It's a shame when you leave in a back water town (like san fran), Kenpo got to be hard to find.  Your couch on the other hand.  

Man, I hope I never have to go to a city where there is a dojo like on every other city block, maybe I might feel kinda goofy Jumping and Kiai in my apartment while those other fools make the dedication to get there butts into a real school


----------



## Ronin Moose (May 2, 2005)

*Jeremiah:*  Thanks for sharing your experience about the IKCA and how it has worked for you.  It's a real shame that some folks can't resist the temptation to take cheap shots at somebody who is just trying to post in a forum, but I guess you just have to consider the source.  Good luck to you.


----------



## thesensei (May 2, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> It's a shame when you leave in a back water town (like san fran), Kenpo got to be hard to find.  Your couch on the other hand.
> 
> Man, I hope I never have to go to a city where there is a dojo like on every other city block, maybe I might feel kinda goofy Jumping and Kiai in my apartment while those other fools make the dedication to get there butts into a real school



   I love you too!!   

First of all, I am not IN SF - only in the area.  There are several good Kenpo schools around.  However, with a family and a job, they are too far away to train regularly.  Yes, there are dojo's on just about every corner, even in my town!  And, I have visited almost every one of them.  However, they are not what I am looking for.  And no, I don't feel goofy, because I know that I'm working just as hard, and putting just as much effort into it as I would if I were at a "real" school.  

As it's been said, the IKCA is not for everyone!  But it is a big help to me, and I do believe that it is increasing my ability and knowledge of Kenpo.

Salute,
Jeremiah


----------



## Rick Wade (May 2, 2005)

Man now I have a complex 

Maybe I shouldn't practice in the back yard anymore.

Well looks like I have to be spending more time at the School.


----------



## Pacificshore (May 4, 2005)

thesensei said:
			
		

> First of all, this is not meant to argue whether or not video training/testing, or the IKCA in particular, is a viable training method.  If you want answers to that question, there are plenty of other threads discussing the issue.  This is simply to explain my journey, and reason.  Other IKCA'ers - join in!  It may help others who are wondering about which direction to go.
> 
> I began studying Chinese Kenpo - an older form in the Parker lineage.  I loved it!  It was great - especially when I compared what I was doing to friends who were in TKD McDojos!  I could see a big difference, and I had a great instructor.  Unfortunately, the time came when I moved, and was no longer able to keep up a regular training regimen with my instructor.  I did the long distance thing for a while, but with college, and paying my way through, I did not have the time or money to make the frequent weekend trips!  I began studying American Karate, while teaching for that school in several YMCA programs.  By the time that school went "under," and the instructor moved away, I had earned a black belt, but once again was without a teacher.  I began studying TKD in a local school.  The camaraderie was great, and I loved the school environment.  But, it wasn't Kenpo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your personal experience with the IKCA.  So long as your happy with your situation, and that you are in a continued state of learning, then nothing else matters, or negative opinions for that matter


----------



## cmeisenzahl (May 5, 2005)

I am fortunate in that I learn from an on-site instructor, but the Kenpo he teaches is IKCA based. I enjoy it quite a bit. I've also started watching a David German video which looks amazing.


 Chris


----------

